# Junior Great North Run



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi every bod just wanted to tell you how my 9yr old son did in run  141st. First time in a proper run, well chuffed !  & raising some money for     Diabetes uk


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

Excellent, many congratulations to your son - hopefully the next Steve Cram! (We could do with another! )


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2011)

HOBIE thats brillaint well done to your son xx  great cause


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Northy & Steff,  We stood for 4 hrs on sunday supporting the 600 & odd runners doing it for Diabetes uk.  Really Well Done To All Runners !


----------

